# Disinfecting CIDR's for reuse, ideas?



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

So I figured I'd ask here too, since this is a more lively forum.

What else can I use besides Nolvasan disinfectant solution on CIDR's so I can reuse them? Nolvasan is kinda expensive, and I can only find it in the gallon size.
I heard of using Betadine, any experiance with that?

Thanks!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I have no tips but nolvasan in a smaller bottle
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e07470-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5&gas=nolvasan

We dilute it for a boot wash. Could you dilute it for the CIDR's? I know nothing about the CIDR's. I didn't even know you could re-use them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, I'll keep looking the small bottle is only $20 cheaper than the gallon. 

Yes you can reuse them, they have enough hormones to be used 3 times or so. You dilute it for the wash too, then rinse them off and air dry them and keep them in the fridge.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Just got an answer from the other forum, they said Betadine surgical scrub. Wash, rinse, pat dry and seal in air tight bag in the fridge! 

Thought I should add that they said don't "scrub" them, just wipe them down with the scrub and rinse with water, then dry and store


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I didn't know you could either but I was wondering do you label them so you always put them in the same doe? I think I would want to do that even if I disinfected them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Most people do label them for use on the same doe, I'd feel weird using a different does CIDR on other does too


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

We disinfect with a really weak bleach solution then let them dry.

We only keep CIDRs from does who have either always had a clean kidding or dry yearlings who have never kidded before. We also only reuse them once - although I have heard they can be used more than that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

How much bleach to water do you use?


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

How long do y'all keep the CIDR's in them?

I just found out about this nifty thing a few months ago after my doe had trouble birthing a 12 1/2 pound buck. We lost him.


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

What is a CIDR's?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You leave them in for 12-21 days. Depending on what protocol you are using. If you are using them by themselves, you should probably wait the 21 days.

A CIDR is a progesterone implant that you insert into the does vaginal track. It releases progesterone hormones that stop the doe from coming into heat, the hormone tricks their body into thinking that it's pregnant. When you remove the CIDR their hormone levels drop, forcing their body into a heat cycle. When you remove a CIDR you normally give a shot of PG600 or Cystorelin to ensure that the doe ovulates and has a viable heat cycle so she settles.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> How much bleach to water do you use?


A believe it is a cup of water with a few drops of bleach. Usually we only have 1 or 2 CIDRs to do so we don't mix up very much solution

Just enough to sanitize - not trying to sterilize them.

Then let them air on a clean paper towel or pat dry with a clean paper-towel.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So I figured I'd ask here too, since this is a more lively forum.
> 
> What else can I use besides Nolvasan disinfectant solution on CIDR's so I can reuse them? Nolvasan is kinda expensive, and I can only find it in the gallon size.
> I heard of using Betadine, any experiance with that?
> ...


I use Dawn dish soap and water. Just wash and air dry. I like to dip in Nolvasan before using.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Justice-Kidds said:


> How long do y'all keep the CIDR's in them?
> 
> I just found out about this nifty thing a few months ago after my doe had trouble birthing a 12 1/2 pound buck. We lost him.


We use them for one week to short cycle and do planned breeding for set dates.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, that sure sounds easier than the hit or miss of hauling bucks back and forth for a possibly receptive doe! (My bucks live a mile
up the road. )


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

Thank you for the information


----------

